# Krylon "Pearl It" clear? Anyone tried it?



## DocLong (Jul 11, 2010)

Have been planning a pearl white paint job on the tricycle I'm doing, but wasn't excited about $40 a spray can, or having it done professionally. I found a product by Krylon called "Pearl It."

Has anyone tried this product?


----------



## elb8652 (May 28, 2011)

It's 5/28/2011, so your trike is proabably done by now. I used to use "pearl-it" over flat white on model cars. It was really good looking. On a trike I suggest a good clear cat.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jun 1, 2011)

i have  several trycyles    for sale  chucksoldbikes on the  cabe or  cpcsps@yahoo.com and i wana   sell  all of them   or teade for something


----------

